# Bleeding after d & c 9 days ago



## vanessa36 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello all. I had a d & c 9 days ago after an ultrasound showed our baby's heart had stopped and the baby wasn't moving anymore.

I bled very lightly that day and then just the tiniest bit the next day and bleeding stopped. A few days after that, I had some spotting, kind of red, maybe more like blood-tinged mucous.

I am still having spotting once or twice a day, but it is more like watery blood, or bloody liquid. It's pinkish-red and comes out gushing usually in the afternoon (I never wake up with blood.)

Is this normal? I am so ready for the bleeding to stop so I can feel normal again. I called my doctor's office and the nurse said she wasn't worried but she scheduled an appointment for me for tomorrow anyway just in case.

If this isn't normal, what could it indicate? I don't even soak a pad each day. It's more like spotting once or twice a day.

(Sorry if this is all TMI.)

Thanks for any advice.

Vanessa


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

HI there - First off, I'm so very sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))

I've had 4 MCs - one that I needed a D&C for. It took me nearly a month to stop spotting for two of my MCs, including the D&C one. The other two were quick...

I definitely understand you want to just have it be over - it's just awful when this horribleness drags on and on...


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I have no advice but wanted to say I am sorry.







I have had one m/c for which I did not require a D&C. But I did bleed lightly for a while afterwards.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I bled for about that long after my natural m/c in February. And I am on day 6 of bleeding from an induced m/c with misoprostal right now. I don't think it is unusual to bleed for that long. Maybe it is different for a D&C though.

I'm sorry honey, I know how much it sucks!


----------



## vanessa36 (Aug 24, 2008)

It stopped! Saw my ob today for my follow up. She said to wait 3 months before ttc. I can't wait that long!

But I'm at least very happy to have completed bleeding and all medical appointments relating to this miscarriage. The doc said, "we don't need to see you unless you have some good news for us!" It really cheered me up. Driving to her office today totally depressed me, because the last time I drove there I thought our baby was still alive and I was thinking about going shopping for maternity clothes.

So she wants us to wait 3 months. I was really hoping to be well past my first trimester by the time my would-have-been due date comes around. I feel like ovulation is just around the corner, and if AF comes when I expect it and I get pg after first cycle, that would put me at 23 weeks around the time of my original due date. I know I shouldn't rush this, but, I can't help it. I want to be pg again. I just don't understand what the reasons are for waiting 3 months. I know I'm also assuming fertility, but we've always gotten pg on the first try.

Anyway, I'm getting better bit by bit. It's hard. Some moments I feel good, some moments I cry.

Thanks for listening!


----------

